# Repairing a Curtain



## rock_breaker (May 28, 2020)

The main support guide on the privacy curtain in my camper is broken, so it can't be effectively held closed. The curtain is supported by  plastic "T"s running in a grooved track that is screwed to the ceiling.  Started making some "T"s  and found that one grove in the RT would not let my T Nut  go through so I got to spend a little time on the Horizontal mill making a T nut thinner, Then it was back to the mill drill to start making plastic tabs with "T"s at the top to support the end of the curtain.  It was a good afternoon. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## MontanaLon (May 28, 2020)

Sounds like a job custom made to overkill. Make them out of stainless and they will last forever.


----------



## rock_breaker (May 29, 2020)

That is a good idea!  Perhaps aluminum which is more plentiful than stainless here. The T has to go through a 0.25" slot then be turned 90` to hold the end bracket. After working with some plastic today as soft as that stuff is it is hard to tell where the cutter really is. A good reason to get a DRO installed.  Thanks
Have a good day
Ray


----------

